# Glasgow Nuffield



## tarifa71

Hi fellow FF's,

I just wanted to put a wee post on here about the Glasgow Nuffield for anybody about to start treatment or considering a change.

Last year we changed from another clinic to the Nuffield because we felt let down and unhappy at our current clinic (don't want to say which one because everybody has their own personal experiences and opinions).   

I think the staff in the ACS Unit at the Glasgow Nuffield deserve a mention because they are all wonderful.  Throughout my treatment there I have always felt well looked after, informed and cared for (isn't that what you expect from any form of treatment)?  The service they provide is so  discrete, I have never ever seen another patient in the clinic - even though I know there are other people there at the same time.  The nurses are just fab and always remember who you are and what stage you are at in your treatment.

As for Bobby Low - I cannot praise him enough.  He is an excellent consultant and you just know he really really cares and so wants you to get your BFP.  I have never come across anybody like him in the medical profession and all I can say is that I wish there were more like him...he is a true gentleman and has the most amazing (if not quirky) bedside manner.

I am now on my 3rd cycle and this is my last.  I know that whatever the outcome I will be able to look back and know that I made the right decision in giving the Nuffield a try.

Good luck to everyone undergoing treatment just now......hope this is our year 

xxx


----------



## wanabmum

I totally agree with you on everything you said ! We have spent hours with staff discussing what to do next and how they can help us, i must phone several times a month and really bug them with questions but nothing is a bother have to say a special mention to Jodie who is always lovely and never makes us rush when we have questions ! Dr low what can you say - great guy - nothing like the Bobby low huddle   . Good luck on your next cycle 3rd time lucky  . This will also be our last time so hope April is our month.x Elaine


----------



## bubblicous

what a lovely post ladies


----------



## tarifa71

Hi Wanabemum,

So nice for somebody else to join the Glasgow Nuffied Appreciation Society... .

Good luck with your treatment, here hoping the BLH's give us our BLB's (Bobby Low babies!)....

xxx


----------



## Eeejay

Also at Glasgow Nufgield and couldn't speak more highly of them. Gutted Bobby Low retired this year : ( His infamous 'huddle' defo brought me my little miracle : ). Just had Prostap injection today for new ICSI cycle, fingers crossed. Feeling a tad sick, hope I don't get too many side effects. Good luck everyone and keep up the positive chat about Glasgow Nuffield as feel it gets a bad name one here x


----------



## Shuggy76

Hi ladies.

I just wanted to say thanks for this post! we are early in our first ICSI cycle at Nuffield and have found the staff amazing. We have been bombarding them with questions since last Sept and they have always been incredibly open and helpful - when we had a shock natural bfp and subsequent mmc at the start of the year Dr Conway supported us through it as though we had been through ICSI with him.

I have no benchmark, and had read some fairly negative reviews but I would recommend Dr Conway, Karen and the team in a heartbeat.

Fingers crossed for a nice thin lining at my scan on Monday! xx


----------



## naddie

Hi Ladies

I am also a patient at the Nuffield and they have been great    me constantly pestering them with phone calls.....Started our jorney with our first consultation on 22nd of December 2011, i had a problem with my rubella ammunity which has held us back abit, but glad to say we have our 21 day appointment on monday for the start of our icsi treatment. I am feeling both nervous and excieted


----------



## Eeejay

Lovely to hear all the positive Nuffield chat. Just wanted to mention DR Vanny, we were apprehensive of an unknown doctor after Bobby retired but he has proved AMAZING. Had ET today and after a very I depth chat and me in floods of tears we came to theme nessesary decisions. Not really sure how to do it but can someone create a wee section of may tx at Glasgow nuffield as would love to chat with some of u guys more. 2ww fingers crossed, good luck everyone xxx


----------



## naddie

Hi Eeejay

Dr Vani is also my consultant, he is a lovely man,how have you been feeling with your treatment, did you have one or two egg put back?

I am still doing the stimms injection, should be getting my ec next monday, fingers crossed for your 2ww.xx


----------



## Irviker

I would also like to express my absolute praise for the ACS at the Nuffield. They were absolutely amazing and cannot thank them enough. Dr Lyall and the nurses were all fantastic and so professional. I had 3 cycles with no success but I could not have been in better hands. Highly recommended xx


----------

